# Extremespeedtrackevents will be at Willow Springs-Streets of Willow in SoCal- Decembe



## scully (Aug 27, 2010)

Extremespeedtrackevents will be at Willow Springs-Streets of Willow in SoCal-
December 31 for a track day,special track day price of only $95.00
(DISCOUNT CODE IS sow17 )
Any Questions email [email protected]
Register here- www.extremespeedtrackevents.com/
Must register before Dec28

Free timing for all drivers
Free Basic on track instruction for beginners
Free Lunch for all drivers
Happy New Years to All ... See you guy's at the track...


----------

